# ISBN-Checker



## Maiylow (21. Nov 2014)

Hallo 
Unsere Pflichtaufgabe ist es ein Programm zu schreiben, welches eine 13-stellige Isbn auf seine gültigkeit prüft.
Leider gibt er mir in Zeile 26 jedes mal einen Fehler aus und auch so weiss ich nicht ob das Programm dan funktionieren würde.
Jemand ne Idee was ich verändern muss damit das Programm läuft und am Ende die Korrekte Isbn ausgegeben wird wenn eine Falsche eingegeben wird?

(Java ist neuland für mich also nicht zu kompliziert ausdrücken wen es geht  )
Danke schonmal
Mfg
Fabian:bahnhof:


```
public class Isbn {

	public static void main (String args[]) {
	isbn = isbn.replaceAll("-", "");	
	
	String isbn = args[0]; 	
		
	if (
	(isbn.charAt(0)=='9') &&				//Erste Zahl muss 9 sein
	(isbn.charAt(1)=='7') &&				//Zweite Zahl muss 7 sein
	((isbn.charAt(2)=='9') || (isbn.charAt(2)=='8'))) {	//Dritte Zahl muss 9 oder 8 sein

	}
	System.out.println((int) isbn.charAt(0));
		int sum = 0;
		for(int i = 0; i < 13; i++) {			//Schleife bis i < 13 ist durchlaufen lassen
		if (i%2 == 0)					//wenn rest == 0 dann *1
			sum += isbn * 1;
		else (i%2 == 1);				//wenn rest == 1 dann *3  (Zeile26)
			sum += isbn * 3;
		}
	return (sum % 10 == 0);					//wenn == 0 dann Isbn richtig
	}
}
```


----------



## Joose (21. Nov 2014)

Maiylow hat gesagt.:


> Unsere Pflichtaufgabe



Daher verschiebe ich den Thread zu den Hausaufgaben



Maiylow hat gesagt.:


> Leider gibt er mir in Zeile 26 jedes mal einen Fehler aus und auch so weiss ich nicht ob das Programm dan funktionieren würde.



Es ist natürlich immer hilfreich uns auch den Fehler inkl StackTrace zu nennen.
So müssen wir nicht raten was der Fehler sein könnte eventuell sondern direkt helfen.


----------



## Maiylow (21. Nov 2014)

zeile 20 meine ich mit dem oben beschriebenen Fehler ( not a Statement)


----------



## Joose (21. Nov 2014)

Ein einfacher Syntaxfehler 
if Syntax hier wird dir die if else if Syntax nochmals gezeigt, kontrolliere einfach welches Keyword du vergessen hast 

Stichwort: 
Wenn "A" dann ...., ansonsten *wenn* "B" dann ......, ansonsten


----------



## Maiylow (21. Nov 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich jetzt blamiere, aber ich kann einfach partout keinen Syntaxfehler entdecken in dieser Zeile. Die ist ja sogut wie identisch mit der 18 und da gibts auch keinen Fehler.


----------



## Joose (21. Nov 2014)

```
if (BEDINGUNG) {
} else if (BEDINGUNG) {
}
```

Ein "else"-Zweig darf keine Bedingung haben, aber du kannst den "else"-Zweig direkt wieder mit einem "if"-Zweig verknüpfen.
else (BEDINGUNG) -> else if (BEDINGUNG)


----------

